# Late January



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok onto part 2, by now most of you starting this weekend our weather here in the northeast and new England is going to turn mild (30s-40s). Around 25th of this is going to get cold again, but mostly likely dry as our storm track is suppressed to our south, which could always change. 

What we could see is storms like today, when it tries to get mild we get mixed events, but lets take that with a grain of salt :laughing: Stay Tuned Thumbs Up


----------

